# Coles Aircraft



## JCarter (Jan 12, 2008)

I ordered a print from Ron cole from his website and I have yet to hear from this individual, I have sent several e-mails about the print that I ordered from this guy, I've ordered a print from him before and got it, but the last one I ordered from him in November I have not got. I have sent e-mails and tried to call and the phone is dissconected. The print was the Iwo Jima print. Anyone know if this guy is still alive, Thanks for any Help.

Jeremy


----------

